# transportation (night): Hung Hom/LKF



## european (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello to all!

I am an European male expat, living in China (currently in Europe). I am coming to HK for the first time in October and I am still considering where should I stay (HK or Kowloon). Just found a good hotel nearby Hung Hom MTR, so before I book it, I would like to know what options for transportation are available between LKF area and Hung Hom during weekend nights and at what prices (prefer taxi).

Thanks!


----------

